# Fuel Tank



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

Had a friend of mine give me a 3000 gallon diesel fuel tank. He is closing down his business. It has 2000 gallons of fuel in it. I had to rent a crane to load and unload it. Fuel has been setting in it for 1 year and seems stale. No moisture or algae seems present. What can I do to boost this fuel. A buddy said to use cetane booster. Anybody have any other ideas? Mike


----------



## panhandle9400 (Jan 17, 2010)

If it dont have any water in it it will be ok, treat it will some ''fppf'' or power service . We sucked out a underground storage tank a few years ago and the diesel in it had been in it for a few years and we did not have any trouble burning it.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

IMO there is no product better than this...http://www.fppf.com/component/catalog/?task=catalog.product&id=10

Regards, Mike


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> *IMO* there is no product better than this...http://www.fppf.com/component/catalog/?task=catalog.product&id=10
> 
> Regards, Mike


Glad you started out with IMO because it's nothing more really....

It's all basically snake oil..................

If there is no water present and no slime (algae) growing inside the tank., like somone else said you are good to go. If you really want to make absolutely sure, have Blackstone do an analysis on it (they do fuel too) and find out what. if anything is present that you don't see and the cetane rating so you know if you need to add a cetane booster (basically all the same too) or some kerosene (that boosts cetane cheaply).

If you do have slime or red algae growing, then a shot of a commrcial biocide will kill it. Any brand, it's all the same.... be apprised that when you kiill the algae, it don't somehow vanish, it dies and falls to the bottom of the tank so you have to us a filter on the transfer pump or you'll transfer the dead algae and it will plug your vehicle/tractor filters.

Not trying to start an additive war, remmber I work in a heavy duty diesel shop.....

As a rule, I add Catrpillar additive to all my fuel, it's insanely expensive but I do it as an injector pintle lubricant additive. If it's good enough for Cat, it's good enopuh for me..... Btw, 1 ounce to 100 gallons.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I do believe there is a biocide that will break the algae down enough to be run thru the system, it's not cheap either though.

If you don't already have it, then no better time to add a pre filter to your fuel pumps to help extend the filter life of your tractors or trucks.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> Not trying to start an additive war, remmber I work in a heavy duty diesel shop.....


How could we forget?........you remind us every few days.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

ARD Farm said:


> As a rule, I add Catrpillar additive to all my fuel, it's insanely expensive but I do it as an injector pintle lubricant additive. If it's good enough for Cat, it's good enopuh for me..... Btw, 1 ounce to 100 gallons.


Uh huh....seems your the one that forgets.....go back and read the second line in your post. Let me refresh your memory....it's the line about "it's all snake oil".


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> Uh huh....seems your the one that forgets.....go back and read the second line in your post. Let me refresh your memory....it's the line about "it's all snake oil".


I forgot nothing.....It is, including the Cat additive. I use it as a personal pacifier and... because Caterpillar knows bettter than I do.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

Vol said:


> How could we forget?........you remind us every few days.


With DEF and DPF and electronic engine management...business is booming. Something to consider with Tier 4 final tractors....


----------

